# χιλιοστόγραμμο / χιλιοστογραμμάριο



## dharvatis (Jun 9, 2012)

Αν έχει εντρυφήσει κανείς, ας μου εξηγήσει κι εμένα γιατί το kilogram(me) και το milligram(me) είναι "-γραμμα", ενώ όλα τα άλλα είναι "-γραμμάρια"!


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

...
Δεν έχω εντρυφήσει, αλλά έτσι στα κουτουρού. Αν εννοείς τα μικρογραμμάρια ή νανογραμμάρια π.χ., αν έβλεπα μικρόγραμμα ή νανόγραμμα, εγώ τουλάχιστον μπορεί να σκεφτόμουνα: «Ωραία, και ποιο είναι το μεγαλόγραμμα και το γιγαντόγραμμα;» 
Για μερικούς βέβαια - μόνο 8 είναι - είναι ψιλά γράμματα αυτά.

Και το εκατοστόγραμμο, έτσι;
Το τέταρτο της παρέας, το πεντάγραμμο, δεν μετράει βάρος, μετράει αστέρια.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 9, 2012)

Ωραία, αλλά τότε για λόγους ομοιομορφίας θα 'πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον ίδιο τύπο και για τα χιλιοστά - και όχι να λέμε "γραμμάρια, χιλιοστόγραμμα, μικρογραμμάρια, νανογραμμάρια" κ.ο.κ. Κάποιος ιστορικός, απόκρυφος λόγος θα υπάρχει - ή ίσως και να μην υπάρχει, οπότε ξεκινάω εκστρατεία για να καθιερώσω το "χιλιοστογραμμάριο" (μαζί μ' αυτούς εδώ)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2012)

Απόκρυφος όχι, αλλά το χιλιο- και το χιλιοστο- είναι οι μόνες, τακτικές, τάξεις μεγέθους που είναι αριθμητικές. Υπάρχουν και τα μη τακτικά εκατό- εκατοστο-, δεκα- και δεκατο- και αν θα προσέξεις υπάρχουν και εκατοστόγραμμο και εκατόγραμμο. Υπάρχουν επίσης το decigram και το decagram, αλλά αυτά δεν έχουν μονολεκτική μετάφραση. Δεν ξέρω αν τέθηκε κανόνας όταν μεταφράστηκαν, αλλά είναι φανερό ότι δεν είναι ράντομ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Helle, γιατί νιώθω ότι το μήνυμά σου είναι ένα συνονθύλευμα λαθών; Το χιλιο- είναι τακτικό αλλά το εκατοστο- και το δεκατο- δεν είναι τακτικά;
Προσθήκη: Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς αλλά δεν το λες σωστά.

kilogram = 1000 grams = χιλιόγραμμο
milligram = 1/1000 of a gram = χιλιοστόγραμμο
hectogram = 100 grams = εκατόγραμμο
centigram = 1/100 = εκατοστόγραμμο
decagram = 10 grams = δεκάγραμμο
decigram = 1/10 = δεκατόγραμμο
Τα παραπάνω βάζουν το -γραμμο μετά από τον απόλυτο (δέκα, εκατό, χίλια για πολλαπλάσια) και τον τακτικό τύπο αριθμών (δέκατος, εκατοστός, χιλιοστός για υποδιαιρέσεις). Τα επόμενα βάζουν το -γραμμάριο μετά από λέξεις που δεν είναι από μόνες τους αριθμοί.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milligram
microgram = μικρογραμμάριο
nanogram = νανογραμμάριο 
picogram = πικογραμμάριο
...
megagram = μεγαγραμμάριο (τόνος)
gigagram = γιγαγραμμάριο
teragram = τεραγραμμάριο
κ.λπ.

Καλά τα λέω;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2012)

Εμ, ναι. Αυτό είπα. Η διατύπωσή μου δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη. Ευχαριστώ για την τακτοποίηση.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τα παραπάνω βάζουν το -γραμμο μετά από τον απόλυτο (δέκα, εκατό, χίλια για πολλαπλάσια) και τον τακτικό τύπο αριθμών (δέκατος, εκατοστός, χιλιοστός για υποδιαιρέσεις). Τα επόμενα βάζουν το -γραμμάριο μετά από λέξεις που δεν είναι από μόνες τους αριθμοί.


Και βέβαια το ίδιο το "γραμμάριο". Είναι δηλαδή πιθανόν οι μονάδες με αριθμητικό πρόθημα να προϋπήρχαν του SI, και να ενσωματώθηκαν ως είχαν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Κάποιες βασικές, φυσικά και προϋπήρχαν του SI. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2012)

Μα, το χιλιόγραμμο δεν ξεκίνησε με το SI· το SI ήταν που υιοθέτησε μια προϋπάρχουσα μονάδα (απ' το MKS κ.ά.), το δε γραμμάριο υπήρχε στο CGS κ.α.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 9, 2012)

Εννοούσα αν η λέξη π.χ. "χιλιόγραμμο" υπήρχε στα Ελληνικά πριν υιοθετηθεί το SI στην Ελλάδα, ενώ οι λέξεις για μονάδες όπως το "μικρογραμμάριο" δημιουργήθηκαν μετά, με βάση τους κανόνες του συστήματος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Για ελληνικά μιλάμε τώρα. Όχι πως δεν έχει τα δικά του προβλήματα το αγγλικό -_gram_ (π.χ. telegram = τηλεγράφημα). Αλλά στα αγγλικά είναι όλα -_gram_ ενώ στα ελληνικά τα χωρίζουμε σε -_γραμμα_ (που κάνουν και τις πέντε γραμμές του πενταγράμμου που λέει ο daeman να θυμίζουν βάρος πέντε γραμμαρίων) και -_γραμμάρια_. Κάποιες λέξεις είναι παλιότερες από το SI, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία, όχι όμως όλες (ποιος χρησιμοποιεί το _δεκατόγραμμο_;). Υποθέτω ότι κάποιες φτιάχτηκαν κατά αναλογία προς τις προϋπάρχουσες λέξεις της πρώτης ομάδας και άλλες δημιούργησαν το σαφέστερο πρότυπο για τη δεύτερη ομάδα. (All of this, crystal-gazing, though.)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2012)

Οι λέξεις _γραμμάριο _& _χιλιόγραμμο _υπάρχουν στο Πρωίας (1931), ενώ το SI υιοθετήθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1959.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2012)

A, με την ευκαιρία: Το 1836 επιχειρήθηκε η απόδοση gramme = δραχμή, αλλά δεν έπιασε (όπως άλλωστε δεν έπιασε ούτε και το μετρικό σύστημα, που πήγε να εισαχθεί με το συγκεκριμένο διάταγμα).
View attachment fek_a56_1836.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Στο εγκυκλοπαιδικό λεξικό, το λεγόμενο του Ν. Πολίτη (τέλη 19ου-αρχή 20ου αι.) δεν υπάρχει γραμμάριο. Η βασική μονάδα μέτρησης είναι το _γράμμον_. Στο πότε και το πού εμφανίζεται το γραμμάριο, δεν δίνει/δεν βρήκα απάντηση:


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Στους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους το _γραμμάριον_ πάλι βάρος μετρούσε, αλλά ήταν ίσο με τρεις οβολούς (βάρους).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Στο Γαλλελληνικόν λεξικόν των Σχινά και Λεβαδέως (1861, δύο τόμοι) υπάρχουν τα εξής λήμματα:

*DECIGRAMME*: ουσ. αρσ. (λατ decimus: δέκατος, γραμμή) δεκατόγραμμον, δεκατημόριον τοΰ γραμμαρίου, μέτρον βαρύτητος 
*GRAMME*: ουσ. αρσ. γράμμα, γραμμάριον, βάρος 1/100 κύβου ύδατος
*METRE* ουσ. αρσ. μέτρον, πήχυς γαλλικός, το δεκάκις εκατομμυριοστημόριον του τετάρτου μέρους του γηίνου μεσημβρινού, μετρική μονάς 3 πόδ 11 γραμ αρχ. Εξ αυτού και των λέξεων myria=μύρια, kilo=χίλια hecto=εκατόν deka=δέκα deci=δέκατον centi= εκατοστόν milli=χιλιοστόν γίνονται πάσαι αι μετρικαί λέξεις

Τέλος, όλα τα λήμματα millimetre, milligramme, millilitre κ.λπ. τα δίνει ως χιλιοστημόρια της βασικής μονάδας (εκτός από το απλό χιλιοστό του μέτρου).

Επίσης στο λήμμα *DENIER* δίνει, ανάμεσα σε άλλα: --de poids de marc: γραμμάριον, κεράτιον, τρίτον τής δραχμής

Υποθέτω λοιπόν, ότι για να μην υπάρξει σύγχυση σε συνδυασμό και με την προσπάθεια αντιστοίχισης του μετρικού γραμμαρίου με τη δραχμή (ενώ βλ. λ. dernier υπάρχει «ζωντανή» η αίσθηση γραμμάριο = τρίτον της δραχμής), χρησιμοποιήθηκε αρχικά το _γράμμο_ σε συνδυασμό με τα βασικά συνθετικά (από χιλιόγραμμο έως χιλιοστόγραμμο, το μύριο- δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτέ και πουθενά). Πολύ αργότερα, όταν η αντιστοίχιση γραμμάριο = ένα τρίτο της αρχαίας δραχμής είχε εξαφανιστεί οριστικά, χρησιμοποιήθηκε κατευθείαν το γραμμάριο για τις νεότερες επεκτάσεις της μονάδας.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 9, 2012)

Πολύ καλή και τεκμηριωμένη υπόθεση δόκτορα! Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## VickyN (Jun 9, 2012)

Δηλαδή κανείς σας δεν χρησιμοποιεί το χιλιοστογραμμάριο;

Εγώ δεν (νομίζω να) το γράφω, αλλά σίγουρα το λέω. 

Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ από ποιον το πρωτοάκουσα, αλλά ήταν σίγουρα στο πανεπιστήμιο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Δηλαδή κανείς σας δεν χρησιμοποιεί το χιλιοστογραμμάριο;
> 
> Εγώ δεν (νομίζω να) το γράφω, αλλά σίγουρα το λέω.



Με την ευκαιρία, να πω ότι από μένα θα _ακούσεις_ μόνο *κιλό* και *μιλιγκράμ*. Μη γίνει κάνα λάθος ανάμεσα σε _χιλιόγραμμο_ και _χιλιοστόγραμμο_... Μια συλλαβή απόσταση είναι.


----------



## VickyN (Jun 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μια συλλαβή απόσταση είναι.


Δηλαδή δεν φοβάμαι μόνο εγώ μην μπερδευτώ. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μη γίνει κάνα λάθος ανάμεσα σε _χιλιόγραμμο_ και _χιλιοστόγραμμο_... Μια συλλαβή απόσταση είναι.


Και ανάμεσα σε _χιλιόμετρα_ και _χιλιοστόμετρα_, _χιλιόλιτρα_ και _χιλιοστόλιτρα_ κ.λπ., πόσες; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και ανάμεσα σε _χιλιόμετρα_ και _χιλιοστόμετρα_, _χιλιόλιτρα_ και _χιλιοστόλιτρα_ κ.λπ., πόσες; :)



Η ίδια. Γι' αυτό κάνω ό,τι και ο nickel. Κιλό και μιλιγκράμ, μιλιμέτρ και εμέλ (ml). Το χιλιόλιτρο δεν είναι σε ευρεία χρήση. Χρησιμοποιείται είτε η περίφραση (χίλια λίτρα) είτε -συχνότερα- ο τόνος. Μπορεί ο τόνος να είναι μονάδα βάρους, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως για κοινά υγρά, όπως το νερό ή το λάδι. Πιο επιστημονικά χρησιμοποιείται το "κυβικά μέτρα".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Αμάν, βρε Χέλλε, άσε τον Νίκελ να ιδρώσει λίγο... :)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το χιλιόλιτρο δεν είναι σε ευρεία χρήση. Χρησιμοποιείται είτε η περίφραση (χίλια λίτρα) είτε -συχνότερα- ο τόνος. *Μπορεί ο τόνος να είναι μονάδα βάρους, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως για κοινά υγρά, όπως το νερό ή το λάδι*. Πιο επιστημονικά χρησιμοποιείται το "κυβικά μέτρα".



Εντάξει για το νερό που έχει ειδικό βάρος ίσο με τη μονάδα αλλά για λάδι, πετρέλαιο κλπ είναι λάθος να χρησιμοποιείται ο "τόνος". Παροδηγεί. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 10, 2012)

Η διαφορά είναι σχετικά μικρή. Άλλωστε και το νερό έχει διαφορετική πυκνότητα ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία και την πίεση της ατμόσφαιρας. Χαρακτηριστικά, στους 100 βαθμούς έχει πυκνότητα λίγο μικρότερη από 960 κιλά/μ³ (το ελαίολαδο είναι περίπου στα 920 κιλά/μ³). Σε λαϊκή γλώσσα μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις κανονικά. Σε επιστημονική γλώσσα θα πεις "κυβικά μέτρα".


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2012)

...
Για ορισμένα υγρά, δεν είναι καθόλου «σχετικά μικρή» ούτε αμελητέα, ιδίως για εκεί που πονάει, στην τσέπη, στο πετρέλαιο π.χ. που έχει ειδικό βάρος 0,8-0,88 κατά μέσο όρο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι 1000 λίτρα πετρέλαιο έχουν μάζα από 800 έως 880 κιλά, πάντα ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία του. Βέβαια, λόγω των μικροδιαφορών στη σύσταση και των προσθέτων, υπάρχουν διακυμάνσεις όχι μόνο από εταιρεία σε εταιρεία, αλλά και από παρτίδα σε παρτίδα της ίδιας εταιρείας. Αυτές μάλιστα, είναι μικροδιαφορές. Ακόμη και για το λάδι, τα 80 κιλά ανά 1000 λίτρα διαφορά δεν είναι καθόλου αμελητέα ποσότητα (το λάδι της χρονιάς μιας μέσης ελληνικής τετραμελούς οικογένειας) ούτε ποσό: 73 λίτρα χ 5 ευρώ το λίτρο = 365 ευρώ.

Δείτε εδώ π.χ. τις διαφορές στην πυκνότητα/ειδικό βάρος: Mass, weight, density or specific gravity of 150+ liquids.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2012)

Ε ναι, αλλά τι σημασία έχει — αφού όγκο τελικά πληρώνουμε;


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2012)

Πέρα από την ακριβολογία, για το οικονομικό, αν μετράς και πληρώνεις με τον όγκο και το ξέρεις, κανένα πρόβλημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 10, 2012)

Όταν μιλάς για μεγάλους όγκους, λίγο σε ενδιαφέρει η ακριβολογία γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μιλάς με ακρίβεια. Έτσι, λες π.χ. ότι η παραγωγή της Ελλάδας είναι 350,000 τόνοι ελαιόλαδου ετησίως, που μεταφράζεται περίπου σε 320,000 κυβικά μέτρα. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, η παραγωγή δεν είναι κάτι τόσο σταθερό ώστε να έχει σημασία αν θα αναφερθείς σε κυβικά μέτρα, χιλιόλιτρα ή τόνους. Άλλωστε, υπενθυμίζω ότι έχει σημασία το ότι συγκρίνεις υγρά μεταξύ τους. Το ανθρώπινο σώμα πάντα το υπολογίζουμε σε κιλά, παρότι η διαφορά του με το νερό είναι πολύ μικρή (η μέση πυκνότητά μας είναι 1010 κιλά/μ³, που είναι χαμηλότερη του θαλασινού νερού, που κυμαίνεται από 1020 μέχρι 1200* κ/μ³).


* σε νερά με μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα σε αλάτι, όπως η Νεκρά Θάλασσα.


----------

